# A lenda de quando se avista o Arquipélago das Berlengas



## Pedro Mindz (27 Ago 2017 às 23:08)

"Dizem os mais antigos, que é sinal de Chuva quando se avista o Arquipélago das Berlengas, de forma nítida, a partir de Santa Cruz (Torres Vedras). Esta lenda também existe em Sintra (Peninha de Sintra), Ericeira e Nazaré.

Será Verdade?







Alguns formados na área dizem que esta lenda é verídica. Dizendo que a atmosfera antes de chover cria estas condições, e devido à humidade do ar cria um género de uma “lente”, possibilitando assim, ver o Arquipélago das Berlengas de uma forma mais nítida. E assim lá virá a chuva."

O Arquipélago das Berlengas visto de Santa Cruz (Torres Vedras)







O Arquipélago das Berlengas visto de Nazaré







O Arquipélago das Berlengas visto do alto da Peninha de Sintra







Site original: https://torresvedrasantiga.wordpress.com/2017/08/23/a-lenda-de-quando-se-avista-o-arquipelago-das-berlengas-️️/


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Ago 2017 às 23:30)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> O Arquipélago das Berlengas visto do alto da Peninha de Sintra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bem que alcance..


----------



## MSantos (30 Ago 2017 às 11:09)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> "Dizem os mais antigos, que é sinal de Chuva quando se avista o Arquipélago das Berlengas, de forma nítida, a partir de Santa Cruz (Torres Vedras). Esta lenda também existe em Sintra (Peninha de Sintra), Ericeira e Nazaré.
> 
> Será Verdade?
> 
> ...



Tenho a ideia de há uns anos já ter visto a Berlenga desde o Alto da Serra de Montejunto.


----------

